# 1968 GTO Horn Relay Location



## Red1968 (Jan 4, 2011)

My horn stopped working a few weeks ago in my '68. I ordered a replacement relay from Ames. The replacement has four terminals. I went to replace what I thought was the horn relay, but it has only three terminals, in a different configuration. This relay is on the passenger side of the firewall, near the a/c unit. Now I am thinking that that might me the a/c relay. 

Would someone please tell be the location of the horn relay on a 1968 GTO ? Thank you all in advance.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Drivers side firewall. I would show you a pic, but mine literally fell apart.


----------



## Red1968 (Jan 4, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## deanhickey (Apr 6, 2015)

on my 68 it is just to side and above the brake booster


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Horn relay in silver.


----------

